# Getting Rid of WinZip Driver Updater



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm constantly being interrupted with the automatic running of a program called WinZip Driver Updater. I don't recall ever installing it, and I'd like to remove it.

When I went to "Add or Delete Programs" (I'm running XP), I couldn't find the WinZip program. I've also looked under "Programs" on the "C" drive and can't find any trace of it there, either.

Where would this program be hiding? Is there another way of deleting it?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You could try bringing up the task manager with [Ctrl] [Alt] [Del] and looking in the processes tab for a process that is using resources at the same time as the "updater" is running. The name of that process can then be found in a search and hopefully deleted.

Just as likely, some malware may be using that name. The usual advice on running Malwarebytes applies.


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

What is the "usual advice" re Malwarebytes?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Form the original question, how do you find programs that going through the control panel doesn't reveal?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That is popping up for me, too. JUST on this site, JUST tonight.

Mon


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> That is popping up for me, too. JUST on this site, JUST tonight.
> 
> Mon


Just tonight and this site only too, but mine keeps saying my flash player needs updating. Every page. Great way to get a virus.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I just kept closing the popup thing by clicking the X in the upper corner MANY times. (NOT the close button) And after manyl times, and several PAGE NOT FOUND, it quit after I posted here!

That's strange.

Mon


----------



## vonrow (Oct 20, 2015)

This link should walk ya through all of the steps to get it out.

http://www.wikihow.com/Uninstall-Winzip-Driver-Updater

In the mean time, if you are using Internet Explorer it'd be a good idea to try out Mozilla Firefox. Firefox does things a little differently that IE, but it's the better option for avoiding more of the 'garbage' that IE is prone to being infected with. With Firefox you can set up plug-ins like Ad-blocker (different versions for YouTube and various other sites) and there are other goodies to be had as well that make your internet surfing a wee bit less of a hassle.

I run Lavasoft's free version of AdAware, (Malwarebytes is another good option too) Microsoft's Windows Defender, and Avast's free antivirus. All together, this is what I typically run to keep all the trash from the internet out of my machines. And whatever does manage to sneak past all that can generally be easily quarantined & removed fairly easy. (Adaware and Avast do get kinda preachy with their lil sales offers but those notices can be reduced or out right turned off under the settings for each bit of software)


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

Unfortunately all of the methods for removing this program require that you know where it is. I cannot find it anywhere.

P.S. I am already using Firefox. The last time this program automatically ran, I hit ctr-alt-del, as recommended, and it was the Firefox application that seemed to be utilizing most of the memory. I'm not sure what that means. I ran Malwarebytes, and got nothing.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Since you haven't found it, in XP go to the "run" line, type in MSCONFIG and press enter. It will have lists of programs that start automatically, etc. Find the winzip updater and disable or remove it and see what happens. If it comes back on its own immediately, it may be malware. If malwarebytes didn't get it spybot search and destroy might.


----------

